# Gretsch diappointment



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

So, our collective agreement is finally settled and sometime next week we all get our retroactive pay (a year's worth) in a lump sum. My wife has encouraged me to finally get myself a good guitar now that I can afford it. Naturally, being one of those who first learned about guitar from Liverpool bands, my thoughts drifted to the unattainable - a Gretsch. I went to a couple of places, and tried some of the medium-priced semi-acoustics, but to my great disappointment they all have this big stinking heel to contend with at the 14th fret, and anything higher up requires reaching over the body. I guess I must have been spoiled all these years by a guitar that provided unrestricted access right up to the 23rd.

What a disappointment! I feel like Jerry Seinfeld in that episode where he thought he had found the girl of his dreams...but she had this really irritating laugh that was like a centre punch in the forehead and a charley horse combined. I had never tried one before because it always seemed out of my financial reach, and now I find it simply isn't what I want at all.

So, I figured I'd try a 335. The Epi dots are nice, but they don't come with a Bigsby. For that, you have to move up to a Gibson. Did try an ES-339 at L&M, though, and that was kinda nice. Not as much weight at the elbow end of the guitar, but it looks like you have to pay for the weight loss!


----------



## rcargs96 (Jan 19, 2009)

If you're really into Gretsch, try a 6128 DuoJet or PowerJet. They've got a Les Paul type body and I find it really comfortable to play. And the tone is excellent.

By the way, if you want the true Gretsch tone and feel go for the 6 series guitars. The 5 series, while nice, are simply not the same.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

I've owned a Duo Jet and a 5120 and I'm currently a Power Jet slinger, so I've had some experience with Gretsch guitars, and what can I say but "you're right"... Gretsches are what Gretsches are, which is what makes them special; Bemoaning what they're not seems silly. Besides, if you are irritated with the heel, just be glad you didn't get one home to learn about the bridge movement (and consequent tuning issues), bridge rattle, feedback and myriad other issues that haunt these great guitars like playful poltergeists... 

Of course, if you find one you love, all the little irritants seem worth it! 'Cause there's nothing like that Great Gretsch Sound! 

At any rate, having some free money to spend to buy a guitar is a terrific opportunity, especially in this crap economy. Enjoy it! Now that you've shed your preconception of what you want, get out there and play everything you can get your hands on and pick the one that really, really speaks to you, instead of the one that looks cool (though there's nothin' really that looks as cool as a low-slung Gretsch!) 

evilGuitar:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

My stepdaughter and my son-in-law live in Ottawa. 

When we visited them last, my son-in-law took me to Lauzon's Music store. Just wondered if you had been/will be looking there? They certainly had a lot of beautiful (and expensive) gear. I bought 3 picks...last of the big time spenders...LOL

We also went to Retrotown...cool place..but I hear that has gone out of business.

Good luck on finding your "special" guitar.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm also a gretsch lover. Did you try any of the double cut models? Theses tend to have thinner bodies (2.25" verses 2.75") and obviously access to the higher frets is easier with the double cut body. Something like this one:

http://www.gretschguitars.com/gear/index.php?product=G5122DC&cat1=&cat2=&q=&st=1

Theres a Gretsch dealer in Kemptville, who has a nice selection of both Korean and Japanese made Gretsches. I bought mine here, and I'd buy from him again:

http://classaxe.ca/

Unfortunately his website doesn't reflect what he actually has in stock.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I recently had a NGD for my Gretsch Electromatic Sparkle Jet. Yeah, its heavy and thick compared to an shred guitar, but now that I've got it set up I can _fly _on that thing. It took a little getting used to but the sound and the Bigsby are worth it. It is no wonder the rockabilly types gravitate towards them. I have no issues with getting to the upper frets at all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

Sometimes you have to make your own. I picked up an Ibanez Artcore, put an Ibanez trem on it and some retrotron GFS pickups and got exactly what I was looking for without breaking the bank on American wood which is frankly overpriced.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

Mark: Lauzon. Please. Go, sit, play everything on their walls! :smile:

If you can find Heritage guitars in the city I think they're 335 style is a better fit and finish and consistency than the current Gibson models. I don't know if anyone deals Heritage here though.

And of course I'm going to encourage you to play some PRS guitars. The Mira. The Starla (sort of the PRS-meets-Gretsch thing with the Bigsby). A hollow body McCarty.

So many nice guitars, so little time.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Mark: Lauzon. Please. Go, sit, play everything on their walls! :smile:


Another vote for Lauzon

As for Heritage 335 styles...isn't somone selling 2 on the forum now ? 

Dave


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

greco said:


> As for Heritage 335 styles...isn't somone selling 2 on the forum now ?


Yup. But there's no chance to try-before-you-buy.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Yup. But there's no chance to try-before-you-buy.


That is a frustration...unless the person lives fairly close.

I looked *quickly* and couldn't find the thread Re: Heritages for sale.

Dave


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Mark: Lauzon. Please. Go, sit, play everything on their walls! :smile:
> 
> If you can find Heritage guitars in the city I think they're 335 style is a better fit and finish and consistency than the current Gibson models. I don't know if anyone deals Heritage here though.
> 
> ...


I'll get to Lauzon. Just didn't get there yet. I tried out some hollow-body McCartys at L&M and rather liked them. Nice and light. Unfortunately, no wang bar. Gotta wonder what a pair of Filter-trons on a McCarty hollow would sound like.

I'm hoping to get to Nashville in September and look around, but I figure everything there would be out of my price league, and whatever doesn't drain me at the store would drain me at customs.

And Derek, thanks for the heads-up on the double-cut Gretsches. I'm a little turned off by the pickups, but I suppose that could be fixed.


----------



## AGP1 (Jun 18, 2008)

I would recommend you try taking a look at the Yamaha AES 1500b - seems it may fit your needs. Build quality is excellent and it plays beautifuly. I am very happy with mine, I really cant fault it.

http://www.yamaha.com/guitars/products/productdetail.html?CNTID=60003&CTID=600005


----------



## smwaddell (Jul 23, 2008)

Late to the party, but I'll chime in as another happy Gretsch owner. :wave:

I haven't been playing all that long, but I bought my Gretsch 5125 to replace a Les Paul. Though it is harder to play the high frets, it seems to be just an adjustment period more than anything else. Didn't take me long to sort out the hand placement.

There have been lots of good suggestions here, but maybe the Gretsch deserves a second try? It's all down to what you prefer, though. :smile:


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

mhammer said:


> And Derek, thanks for the heads-up on the double-cut Gretsches. I'm a little turned off by the pickups, but I suppose that could be fixed.


Mark, if its the Made in Korea pickups that you don't like (and you have lots of available cash), you could spring for one of the Japanese made models. This one has George Harrison written all over it :

http://gretschguitars.com/gear/index.php?product=G6122II&cat1=&cat2=&q=&st=1


----------



## icronic (Jul 31, 2006)

Jimi D said:


> Of course, if you find one you love, all the little irritants seem worth it! 'Cause there's nothing like that Great Gretsch Sound!


I think this pretty much sums it up.

My Duojet is a nightmare. The bridge won't stay in place, the guitar won't stay in tune, the strings are a nightmare to change, and the volume pots are nearly useless (why put 3 volume pots on a guitar if they act like an on/off switch instead of a gradual drop?) 

But it sounds like nothing else out there, and it plays fantastic, so long as I stay below the 15th fret. As far as I'm concerned the sacrifices are worth it.


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

icronic said:


> .....
> 
> The bridge won't stay in place, ....


Try double sided tape.....I have that on both my 6120 and Hot Rod and it works just fine! No damage to the finish either!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think the guitar in this clip is a Gretsch, but it's a little hard to make out.


It' sure does have a beautiful sound. Love the slapback delay.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-c66SJPuUI&feature=related


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

Milkman said:


> I think the guitar in this clip is a Gretsch, but it's a little hard to make out.
> 
> 
> It' sure does have a beautiful sound. Love the slapback delay.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-c66SJPuUI&feature=related


100% Gretsch. 100% amazing. Mr. Atkins never stops blowing my mind.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I think the guitar in this clip is a Gretsch, but it's a little hard to make out.
> 
> 
> It' sure does have a beautiful sound. Love the slapback delay.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-c66SJPuUI&feature=related


Thats a great clip. I've been learning some Chet and Jerry Reed tunes recently, and thats one of the ones I've been struggling with. Its amazing how easy he makes it look - a true Master! Trying to keep that constant bass going, while playing syncopated melody lines, while straining to hit some of those monster stretch chords. Yeah ... thats nice and relaxing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> Thats a great clip. I've been learning some Chet and Jerry Reed tunes recently, and thats one of the ones I've been struggling with. Its amazing how easy he makes it look - a true Master! Trying to keep that constant bass going, while playing syncopated melody lines, while straining to hit some of those monster stretch chords. Yeah ... thats nice and relaxing.


As I was watching him play that, especially in the latter 1/3 of the song, I was starting to think he was letting the backup band cover more of the bass because I couldn't figure out how he was comping the low line while rolling some of those arpeggios.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

OP, have you tried an Epi AlleyKat? Its got the Bigsby type bar you're looking into without getting into the pricepoint of a Gibson. 

I have a Gretsch 6120, but I use it conservatively...almost like an acoustic. And it sounds wonderful for that purpose...almost like it has a built in chorus  I rarely go over the 12th fret on it...I have plenty of shredders for that.


----------



## Dave (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

I try not to be a shallow aesthetics guy, but those Taylor electrics do absolutely nothing for me visually. The look so very bland as to be off putting.



Dave said:


>


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

If you are looking for something 'Gretschy' but with a different feel, you can also check out the Reverend Flatroc or Pete Anderson models. A Duo Jet would never be in my budget, so I ended up with a Flatroc. I preferred it to any of the Electromatics I tried out.

Pete Anderson:










Flatroc:


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

icronic said:


> My Duojet is a nightmare. The bridge won't stay in place, the guitar won't stay in tune, the strings are a nightmare to change, and the volume pots are nearly useless (why put 3 volume pots on a guitar if they act like an on/off switch instead of a gradual drop?)
> 
> But it sounds like nothing else out there, and it plays fantastic, so long as I stay below the 15th fret. As far as I'm concerned the sacrifices are worth it.


In spite of my moniker, I've pretty much become a Gretsch convert. I have a hollowbody, one of the 6118 models. My bridge moves a little bit (no tape, but that's coming), but not much. Tuning is as stable as my Tele. But, I agree that string changes try the patience and the volume pots are ridiculous.

That said, my next guitar will be a Duo Jet. I LOVE the tone - bright, clear, but fat with decent amount of push going into the amp. And, that bigsby...swoon :bow:. Nothing truly cops my favorite tone unless it's a Filtertron.

BTW, why the flip would anyone go above the 15th fret on a Gretsch? Y'all a bunch of fancy pants or something?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

It'd be nice if people were to post pics of their Gretsches when they describe them in this thread. I'll start. My only Gretsch: an Electromatic G5129:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You folks have been immensely helpful in both expanding my horizons and entrenching/supporting my love of Gretsches. I had quickly tried an Alley Kat a couple years ago and it didn't grab me, but I think the tryout circumstances may have affected that.

That Reverend Pete Anderson is a very visually appealing instrument (and I like the look of the Taylors too). Pity there are no Reverend dealers in town.

Since I've never really looked that hard at them, what's the difference between the Filtertrons and the Dynasonics? My understanding is that the Dynas are actually single coil.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

This is just my interpretation of the 2. The Dynasonics sound a little bit like a P-90, but with not quite the same output. So they sound a little cleaner and have some chime to them. Beefier than a single coil, but not into P-90 territory. They can get noisey at times though.

Filtertrons are what I tend to associate with the 'Gretsch sound' or at least MY own tastes when it comes to the Gretsch sound. They have a great chime and midrange, and keep those traits when using overdrive/distortion. They have a nice amount of output, but still have twang. They also tend to be more quiet since they are a humbucker design. They are my favourite pickup, even though I am mainly a Tele player. I just find them to be the most versatile.

I think both are fantastic pickups, but I prefer the Filtertrons both clean AND with overdrive/distortion. I prefer Dynasonics, or Dearmond style pickups clean, but don't like them quite as much overdriven.

It's a whole lotta personal taste when it comes to these pickups though. And people's descriptions of the tones will vary according to that.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

My guitar above has the DeArmond pickups which are very similar to Dynasonics. I agree with torndownunits assessment above - these pickups are like beefier single coils. I almost always use it with a clean tone. I'll sometimes use it for a slightly dirty rhythm tone, but I dont think they work that well for all out nasty.

Here is a quick demo I recorded when I first got the guitar. I've since discovered that it is hum cancelling in the middle position, which is useful as the middle position sounds really nice:

http://soundclick.com/share?songid=7562937


----------



## icronic (Jul 31, 2006)

Teleplucker said:


> BTW, why the flip would anyone go above the 15th fret on a Gretsch? Y'all a bunch of fancy pants or something?


Why yes, yes I am. But in truth the low strings sound absolutely killer played way up high, and as a rock player, I like to be able to get those high Am pentatonic licks in. 

As it is, I just can't take it to gigs. I love the sound, it's got this clarity you just don't get with humbucker guitars, yet a warmth you can't get with a strat or tele, so I've decided I'm going to do some modifications to mine. The first thing I'm going to do is get that bridge secured, then I think I'm going to fix those bloody volume pots. I think I might also put some locking tuners on it, which will hopefully keep it in tune a little better, and also make changing the strings easier.


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

icronic said:


> The first thing I'm going to do is get that bridge secured, then I think I'm going to fix those bloody volume pots. I think I might also put some locking tuners on it, which will hopefully keep it in tune a little better, and also make changing the strings easier.


You might want to try the rocking bar bridge. That what I have and the tuning stability is good. Of course, I also use .11's with the Gretsch, so that helps too. Doesn't help with string changes though...


----------

